# dumb 'n dumber



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Or really, thick 'n thicker
I asked the groomer who did Tito today what she would recommend for products for him. She said he really does have plenty of coat, not as much as you see on some, but plenty. But she said I need to fluff and volumize it, and recommended a product called "thick 'n thicker".
So I came home and googled it, and I see that they make several products. Can anyone guide me in what I need??? 
I'm embarrassed to say this is probably the most recent photo I have of him, taken 6 months ago, please ignore the way he's stacked etc. as it's not a very complimentary photo but it does show his coat. His coat is thicker now that it was in that photo, but basically lays the same; close to his body. His feathers on his butt, front legs, and belly are quite a bit longer and fuller now, however.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thick n Thicker is a Chris Christensen product, it looks like hair gel but is not hard. You put it on a wet coat then blow dry.
Personally I like Puffy Dog mousse from Plush Puppy better for makin' dogs puffy!
Best of luck,
Anney


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No advice, but he is super pretty!


----------

